# [Portage] Impossible de supprimer un package bloquant...

## romary.sonrier

Bonjour,

Quand je fais   :Cool: 

```
emerge -upvD world
```

J'obtiens la présence d'un package bloquant:

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] >=media-libs/libdc1394-2.0.0_pre0 (is blocking dev-libs/pwlib-1.8.7)

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r5 [1.8-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.08 [2.07] +nls 1,661 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.03 [1.01-r1] 3 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-070-r1 [070] (-selinux) -static 0 kB

Et quand j'essaie de supprimer le package

```
emerge -C media-libs/libdc1394
```

 j'obtiens  :Sad:  :

--- Couldn't find media-libs/libdc1394 to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

J'imagine qu'il y a une base de données corrompue ou quelque chose du genre.....

Quelqu'un aurait-il une  idée, 

Merci d'avance..

----------

## Pongten

Tu peux toujours faire une recherche (emerge -s libdc) voir si le package est bien installé sous ce nom là ?

----------

## yoyo

C'est pas plutôt "dev-libs/pwlib" qu'il faudrait unmerger ???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## romary.sonrier

Voici quelques tentatives infructeuses:

 # emerge -C libdc

--- Couldn't find libdc to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

 # emerge -C libdc1394

--- Couldn't find libdc1394 to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

----------

## Stephal

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> C'est pas plutôt "dev-libs/pwlib" qu'il faudrait unmerger ???  

 

+1

----------

## Poischack

Si je me trompe pas:

ce paquetn'est pas encore installé mais c'est un paquet "au-dessus" qui veut l'installer.

Utilise l'option -t ou --tree pour voir d'où ça vient.

----------

## romary.sonrier

J'ai déja ummerger 

 *Quote:*   

> dev-libs/pwlib

 

Le probleme persiste: 

emerge -uDt world

>>> --tree implies --pretend... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] >=media-libs/libdc1394-2.0.0_pre0 (is blocking dev-libs/pwlib-1.8.7)

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.24

[ebuild     U ]  app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.0 [1.1.9]

[nomerge      ] net-im/gaim-1.5.0

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/gtkspell-2.0.11 [2.0.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/enchant-1.1.6 [1.1.5]

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.2.3

[ebuild     U ]   www-client/mozilla-1.7.12-r2 [1.7.11]

[nomerge      ] dev-util/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdesdk-3.4.1

[ebuild     U ]   dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r2 [1.11.20]

[nomerge      ] net-im/gnomemeeting-1.2.2

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/pwlib-1.8.7

[nomerge      ] media-video/kino-0.7.6

[ebuild     U ]  media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r4 [1.6.2-r3]

[ebuild     UD]   media-libs/jpeg-mmx-0.1.6-r1 [1.1.2-r1]

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/bootsplash-themes-livecd-2004.2-r4

[ebuild  N    ]  media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6.1-r7

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/ifplugd-0.28

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libdaemon-0.8 [0.7]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/socat-1.4.2.0-r1 [1.4.2.0]

[nomerge      ] net-misc/minisip-0.7.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-cpp/libglademm-2.4.1

[nomerge      ]   dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.4.11

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.15 [2.0.14]

[nomerge      ] app-office/planner-0.12.1

[nomerge      ]  app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r1

[nomerge      ]   app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14

[nomerge      ]    app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

[ebuild     U ]     app-text/opensp-1.5.1 [1.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/libgsf-1.12.1 [1.12.0]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-3.4.1

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1

[ebuild     U ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.10 [0.8.8]

[ebuild     U ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.10 [0.8.8]

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/taglib-1.4 [1.3.1]

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.1-r1

[ebuild     U ]    sci-libs/fftw-3.0.1-r2 [3.0.1]

[ebuild     U ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.10 [0.8.8]

[ebuild     U ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.8.10 [0.8.8]

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.1-r1 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1-r1 [3.4.1]

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1-r1 [3.4.1]

[nomerge      ]   app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r5

[ebuild     U ]    net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r3 [5.4.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/xpdf-3.00-r10 [3.00-r8]

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r2 [3.4.1-r1]

[nomerge      ] dev-tcltk/iwidgets-4.0.1

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.1

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.22-r4 [4.20]

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/netpbm-10.29 [10.20]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/ethereal-0.10.13 [0.10.12]

[ebuild     U ]  net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.2.1.2-r1 [5.2.1.2]

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-3.0.2

[nomerge      ]  net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2

[ebuild     U ]   net-misc/curl-7.15.0 [7.13.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.4 [1.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.2_p1 [3.9_p1-r3]

[nomerge      ] net-p2p/kmldonkey-0.10.1

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/eject-2.0.13-r2 [2.0.13-r1]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdebase-pam-6 [4]

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.10.2

[ebuild     U ]  x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.5 [2.6.3-r1]

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.10.1

[ebuild     U ]  x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.8 [0.5]

[nomerge      ] media-video/camorama-0.17

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.10.1

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.10.1

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/libgnome-2.10.1-r1

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.10.1-r2 [2.10.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2 [1.9.1-r5]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.8-r1 [1.6.8]

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/xine-vcdx-1_rc1-r1

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.0.1-r4 [1.0.1-r3]

[nomerge      ]   media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20050906

[ebuild     UD]    media-libs/libdc1394-1.0.0 [2.0.0_pre5]

[nomerge      ] net-misc/asterisk-1.0.8

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/newt-0.51.6-r1 [0.51.6]

[nomerge      ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-2.80

[nomerge      ]  media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/xvid-1.1.0_beta2-r1 [1.0.2]

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/digikam-0.7.1

[ebuild     U ]  media-gfx/gphoto2-2.1.5 [2.1.4]

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.6 [2.1.5]

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r1 [20040923]

[nomerge      ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r8

[nomerge      ]  mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61

[ebuild     U ]   net-mail/mailbase-1 [0.00-r8]

[nomerge      ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.9a

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.9

[nomerge      ]   media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.9b

[nomerge      ]    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10

[ebuild     U ]     sys-fs/udev-070-r1 [070]

[nomerge      ]      sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre9-r1

[nomerge      ]       sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r6

[nomerge      ]        sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1

[ebuild     U ]         dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.03 [1.01-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.08 [2.07]

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6

[nomerge      ]       sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1

[nomerge      ]        sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10

[ebuild     U ]         sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r5 [1.8-r2]

----------

## kernelsensei

ca serait bien que tu utilises les balises "code" afin de conserver les indentations, comme ça on verra mieux qui depend de quoi !

----------

## Poischack

tu as fait des emerge -C tu peut faire un emerge unmerge libdc1394  pour voir ...

----------

## Pongten

-C est juste l'option courte pour unmerge.. ça revient donc au même  :Smile: 

----------

## Poischack

 *Quote:*   

> --clean (-c)
> 
>               Cleans the system by removing packages that will not affect  the
> 
>               functionality  of  the  system.   The  arguments can be ebuilds,
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --unmerge (-C)
> 
>               WARNING: This action can remove important packages! Removes  all
> ...

 

----------

## yoyo

Bon, effectivement "libdc1394-2.0.0_pre0" n'existe pas/plus dans portage.

La soluce : "emerge -u -1 libdc1394 && emerge -C libdc1394 && emerge -uaD world".

Hope this helps.

----------

## Stephal

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> emerge -u -1 libdc1394 

 

@yoyo: pourrais tu expliquer ce que -u -1 fait?

Merci.

----------

## kernelsensei

le -u c'est clair : update

le -1 si je me souviens bien c'est --oneshot  :Arrow:  on ajoute pas le paquet dans world  :Arrow:  ne sera pas pris en compte dans une MaJ ulterieure

EDIT:

voila la doc  *man emerge wrote:*   

>        --oneshot (-1)
> 
>               Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world  pro‐
> 
>               file for later updating.
> ...

 

----------

## yoyo

Le "man emerge" te reponds cela :  *Quote:*   

> --update (-u)
> 
>               Updates packages to the best version available, which may not always be the highest version  num-
> 
>               ber  due to masking for testing and development.  This will also update direct dependencies which
> ...

  et  *Quote:*   

> --oneshot (-1)
> 
>               Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world profile for later updating.

 

Donc je mets à jour le paquet sans l'ajouter dans le fichier "world"; ce qui est inutile puisqu'il va être supprimer par la suite.

Et ça permet de garder un fichier "world" bien propre ce qui est utile lorsque l'on fait du ménage avec "--depclean".

EDIT : K_S m'a grillé la politesse.

----------

## Stephal

Merci pour cette réponse rapide.

J'étais passé au travers de l'option courte -1 dans le man emerge.

----------

## romary.sonrier

J'ai tenté 

```
emerge --regen
```

ainsi que 

```
emerge -u -1 libdc1394 && emerge -C libdc1394
```

Sans résultats,

il n'y a pas non plus de répertoire libdc1394 dans /var/db/pkg/media-libs/

Il doit avoir des traces de cette fichue installation qui fou la merde.... mais ou?

----------

## Trevoke

emerge libdc1394

emerge pwlib

ensuite re-essaye le pretend et regardele resultat.

----------

## arnaud75

On ne peut pas faire juste un 

```
emerge -C '=media-libs/libdc1394-2.0.0_pre0'
```

Si je dis des conneries, surtout ne m'envoyez pas trop loin   :Wink: 

----------

## Poischack

arnaud75> lis le premier post:

 # emerge -C libdc1394

--- Couldn't find libdc1394 to unmerge.

----------

## romary.sonrier

j'ai fais un :

```
emerge -u  pwlib
```

 cela a installé:

 *Quote:*   

> dev-libs/pwlib-1.8.7
> 
> media-libs/libdc1394-1.0.0

 

Je suis donc revenu à une version plus ancienne que la version bloquante...

Mais cela n'explique toujours pas pourquoi je suis bloqué avec un package qui n'existe plus..

----------

## kernelsensei

moi je propose de refaire un emerge sync et de re-essayer le update world, il se peut que l'arbre soit cassé

----------

## billiob

Un petit coup de regenworld risque de faire du bien dans ce cas là !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Un petit coup de regenworld risque de faire du bien dans ce cas là !

 

en faisant une backup de /var/lib/portage/world avant tout de même, il arrive que regenworld fasse plus de mal que de bien ...

----------

## yoyo

 *romary.sonrier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -u -1 libdc1394 && emerge -C libdc1394
> ```
> ...

 C'est-à-dire ?? Quelest le message d'erreur ?? À quel moment survient-il ??

Donne-nous le maximum d'infos, si tu veux qu'on t'aide efficacement.

EDIT : l'installation de la dernière version stable "libdc1394" (au fait, tu es sur quelle architecture ?) s'est donc bien passée ?? Emerge a-t-il désintallé la version bloquante (et absente) 2.0.0_pre0 ?? Et tu as installé simultanément "pwlib" ?? Curieux ...

Je viens de regarder les Changelog de "libdc1394" : aucune version "2.0.0_pre0" à l'horizon ...   :Confused:   Je ne sais pas où tu l'as trouvée ... Elle n'est même pas sur bugzilla.

----------

## kernelsensei

question bête : t'as un portage overlay ?

enfin je ne pense pas, sinon yaurait un petit [1] a cote du nom du paquet

----------

## Trevoke

libdc1394 n'est pas stable en version 2.0.0 de toute facon.

[edit: et c'est resolu alors?]

----------

## kopp

Le paquet génant n'aurait il pas été mis dans /etc/portage/package.provided ?

----------

